# Vista erkennt viele Original-CDs nicht! HELP!



## Enumerator (26. August 2007)

Moin!

Es ist immer das selbe: Software installiert, starten und ... nichts.





> Bitte legen Sie die Original-CD ein ...


 etc. pp. Die CD ist ein Original, eingelegt und in einwandfreiem Zustand! 
Der Ersthelfer meint, dies wäre ein bekanntes Problem mit Vista, und hat gleich jede Menge Links zum Download eines Vista Patches.
Problem gelöst!? 
Denkste! 
Keiner, wirklich KEINER dieser Links funktioniert! 
Stundenlanges ln erfolglos, bleibt das Forum als letzte Rettung...

KANN MIR IRGENDJEMAND HELFEN?
Gibt es diesen Patch? Oder eine andere Lösung? 

Gruß
Enum


----------



## Enumerator (26. August 2007)

PS:

Auf der Suche nach der Lösung des Problems stieß ich auf jede Menge Seiten, auf denen Leute das gleiche Problem haben. Sie werden zugquatscht mit Geplapper von wegen Treiben, CD putzen, DEAMON etc.

ERBARMEN!

Ach ja, die selben Leute posten meist ein, zwei Tage später Probleme mit (Laptop-) Hardware, für die sie keine WinXP-Treiber finden. 

Bitte erspart mir dieses Schicksal! THX


----------



## Neurodeamon (26. August 2007)

Wenn es sich bei den Original-CDs um Spiele mit Kopierschutz handelt, benötigst Du ein Update der Systemtreiber des Kopierschutzes. Das ist zum Beispiel beim Starforce Kopierschutz nötig gewesen.

Starforce arbeitet mit einem Treiber im Kernel- Modus (Ring-0). Vista erlaubt das direkt soweit ich mich richtig erinnere aber nicht.

Falls Du etwas anderes meinst, bitte mehr Info


----------



## Enumerator (26. August 2007)

Danke! 

Es bezieht sich eher nicht auf Spiele, allerdings habe ich mit diesen das gleiche Problem. Nehmen wir also eines als BeiSpiel. Wie mache ich das? Muss ich für jede Software, die nach der Installation die CD verlangt, herausfinden, mit welchem KS sie ausgeliefert wird? Und somit bei jedem neu auftretenden KS tätig werden? Und wie soll ich überhaupt tätig werden? Finde ich die Downloads bei Microsoft oder bei den Herstellern der KS? 

Gruß
Enum


----------



## Neurodeamon (26. August 2007)

Enumerator hat gesagt.:


> Es bezieht sich eher nicht auf Spiele, allerdings habe ich mit diesen das gleiche Problem. Nehmen wir also eines als BeiSpiel. Wie mache ich das? Muss ich für jede Software, die nach der Installation die CD verlangt, herausfinden, mit welchem KS sie ausgeliefert wird? Und somit bei jedem neu auftretenden KS tätig werden? Und wie soll ich überhaupt tätig werden? Finde ich die Downloads bei Microsoft oder bei den Herstellern der KS?



Bitte! 

Nehmen wir an Du möchtest das neue Splinter Cell unter Vista spielen. Es gibt vom Starforce KS Hersteller einen Patch. Das funktioniert aber nicht immer. Im Normalfall sind nämlich die Softwarehersteller die den Patch in Ihrer Software implementieren die Ansprechpartner. Meist gibt es dann einen Patch vom Spielehersteller.

Das sollte auch bei Anwendungssoftware gelten: Der Hersteller der Software sollte einen Patch zur Verfügung stellen.

Zum Glück habe ich unter Vista bisher keine Probleme in dieser Richtung gehabt. Meine Programme überprüfen das Installationsmedium nicht. Mir ist keine Anwendung bekannt die so einen DVD/CD-Kopierschutz verwendet. Darf ich fragen um welche Software es sich handelt?


----------



## Enumerator (26. August 2007)

Darfst Du! Z.B. Reason 3.x - Verlangt beim ersten Start des Programms 2 CDs., und anschließend den CD-Key. (Üblich ist ja eher die Eingabe des Keys während der Installation)
Das "BeiSpiel" ist UFO:Aftermath, hier habe ich den KS schon rausgefunden: "RingProtech"...
Nochmal vielen Dank. Ich denke, ich bin jetzt auf dem richtigen Weg ... 

Gruß
Enum


----------

